# Does anyone know this horse? Not stolen



## Jeska (28 June 2011)

Large black registered dales gelding. He was over height and stood around 15.1

He was all black with a big white star. Lovely nature and nice ride. 

He had mud fever under his feathers which would leave open sores if not treated.

His passport name was Ike (spelling??) He would be about 12 now

Believe he was sold from a sales in Yorkshire in May/June 2009

Would love to know any news good or bad


----------



## Jeska (28 June 2011)

Some photos


----------



## Cuffey (29 June 2011)

Could this be his passport

Equine Details - Hartbrigg Black Ike
Date of Birth  04-May-1998
Gender Gelding
Colour Black
Height
Sire Name Hett Brown Boy
Dam Name Hartbrigg Black Magic
Breed DALES PONY
Submitted by Dales Pony Society
Studbook/Section Section A
Birth Country United Kingdom

If you are sure it is him you could contact the Dales Pony Soc to ask for your details to be passed to current registered owner with a request ''how is he now''


----------



## Jeska (29 June 2011)

Thanks Cuffey

Not sure as he wasnt mine. I wanted to buy hvim but he failed the vetting. Ijust know his passport name was Ike. It cant harm to try


----------



## flowerlady (29 June 2011)

Nice one Cuffey


----------



## shelley8697 (29 June 2011)

It may not be him as he is overheight therefore he would not be registered in the 'A' section of the Dales studbook.

????


----------



## flowerlady (29 June 2011)

shelley8697 said:



			It may not be him as he is overheight therefore he would not be registered in the 'A' section of the Dales studbook.

????
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't he have been registered at birth?  It doesn't give a height on that info?


----------



## Cuffey (30 June 2011)

shelley8697 said:



			It may not be him as he is overheight therefore he would not be registered in the 'A' section of the Dales studbook.

????
		
Click to expand...

I wondered that as well
There were others with IKE in the name will look again on NED it depends if IKE was an abbreviation of his real name --only one 1998 was born in Canada reg part bred
Bickerdike Big Thunder-- dam an unregistered Percheron

Another thought join and try posting on Dalesfans


----------



## Jeska (30 June 2011)

Thankyou. Ill do that now


----------



## Jeska (1 July 2011)

Iv emailed the dales pony society so fingers crossed


----------

